# Bug Control



## 1955 (Feb 17, 2022)

Living in the rural Ozarks means sharing space with a lot of bugs. Most people around here have pest control companies that come out and spray – seems like once a month maybe even more.

I’m not to keen with this so I put glue board around the house at key locations and they seem to fill up. I also put out DE (diatomaceous earth) that helps kill things with an exoskeleton like cockroaches.

I’m just wondering if anybody else has some other ideas?

Here’s my typical catch on a glue board.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## JaniceM (Feb 17, 2022)

1955 said:


> Living in the rural Ozarks means sharing space with a lot of bugs. Most people around here have pest control companies that come out and spray – seems like once a month maybe even more.
> 
> I’m not to keen with this so I put glue board around the house at key locations and they seem to fill up. I also put out DE (diatomaceous earth) that helps kill things with an exoskeleton like cockroaches.
> 
> ...


D.E., or, better, plain old-fashioned baking soda.
Maggie's Farm "Simply Effective" spray is also good.
PLEASE don't use toxic chemicals or let anyone else use them in your home.  While newer strains of roaches and other common bugs are nearly immune to the chemicals, they can be dangerous and even deadly to humans and pets.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 17, 2022)

*UGH!*​I use Combat, but your method seems (UGH!) effective.


----------



## helenbacque (Feb 17, 2022)

@1955 Just curious.  How long did it take to collect this display?  Was it days, weeks or months?  Was it inside or outside?


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 17, 2022)

1955 said:


> Living in the rural Ozarks means sharing space with a lot of bugs. Most people around here have pest control companies that come out and spray – seems like once a month maybe even more.
> 
> I’m not to keen with this so I put glue board around the house at key locations and they seem to fill up. I also put out DE (diatomaceous earth) that helps kill things with an exoskeleton like cockroaches.
> 
> ...


I bought one of these for every room in the house. I leave them on 24/7 year round. They take about month to start really working. Now I may see 5 ants and a couple spiders a year. The crickets in the basement die and I was the only one in an apt. building who didn't have bed bugs thanks to these things. 
Walmart.com


----------



## Don M. (Feb 17, 2022)

We, too, live in a rural area, just a few miles North of the Lake of the Ozarks.  We don't have too much trouble with bugs in the house....an occasional spider and a few lady bugs, but not much else.  Our biggest "bug" issues are wasps and ants when the weather starts to warm up.  For the ants, I keep some "Terro Ant Killer", and put a few drops on the deck rails....they swarm that stuff, and it kills them off quickly.  I keep a couple cans of wasp spray and spray under the window shutters, and under the eaves whenever I see them gathering, and that spray does a good job.

And....like MarciKS said, above....when we moved here I bought 4 of these electronic bug repellers and plugged them in around the house, and they seem to work quite well, for indoor use....with no mess, or danger of dangerous chemicals indoors.


----------



## Jackie23 (Feb 17, 2022)

Don M. said:


> We, too, live in a rural area, just a few miles North of the Lake of the Ozarks.  We don't have too much trouble with bugs in the house....an occasional spider and a few lady bugs, but not much else.  Our biggest "bug" issues are wasps and ants when the weather starts to warm up.  For the ants, I keep some "Terro Ant Killer", and put a few drops on the deck rails....they swarm that stuff, and it kills them off quickly.  I keep a couple cans of wasp spray and spray under the window shutters, and under the eaves whenever I see them gathering, and that spray does a good job.
> 
> And....like MarciKS said, above....when we moved here I bought 4 of these electronic bug repellers and plugged them in around the house, and they seem to work quite well, for indoor use....with no mess, or danger of dangerous chemicals indoors.


Terro  is the best I've found for roaches and ants, it will wipe out carpenter ants, that have a nest.  I buy the ant bait but I think they also sell the fly trap type too.


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2022)

Ewww.


----------



## 1955 (Feb 17, 2022)

helenbacque said:


> [How long did it take to collect this display?  Was it days, weeks or months?  Was it inside or outside?


Inside, it would be pointless to put these outside.
I use these big glue boards in the basement and cut them into 3 pieces for other locations.
I place them inside closets, hidden corners and behind furniture.
I replace them 4 or 5 times a year.
Most of the spiders are brown recluse. Nasty little buggers...

One time my girl friend was working at her desk and came running out of the house with a glue board stuck to her foot.  Sandwiched between her foot and glue board was a mouse - get it off, get it off...


----------



## 1955 (Feb 17, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> PLEASE don't use toxic chemicals or let anyone else use them in your home.


I agree.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 18, 2022)

1955 said:


> Here’s my typical catch on a glue board.


Thanks for that, I just ordered some glue boards, looks like what I need.


----------



## 1955 (Feb 18, 2022)

I get my glue boards from *Amazon**.*
They come flat & that's how I use them.
I cut them into 3's for use in the house & use them full size where needed.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Feb 18, 2022)

I live in the country also and have mice like everyone else. They don't get in the house, but I get them in the garden level garage downstairs. I use regular mouse traps that I "hot rod" to a hair trigger state, and they work very well. I tried a glue trap once, and it was just too cruel for me, and once you catch it you still have to kill it. I don't see any need to make anything suffer that much. JMO Mike


----------



## David777 (Feb 18, 2022)

@1955, that is horrible.  Do not tolerate creepy crawlers in my residence and have very few.  Any I see, is soon to not exist, especially spiders.  This thread given rising spring weather, reminds me to set up a couple glue traps.

As a long time backpacker, camper, sleep outdoors inside a zippered tent except by later season when most bugs except a few ants are gone when I may sleep outside at higher elevations, cowboy style.


----------



## 1955 (Feb 18, 2022)

Yeah, I didn't think I had much going on until my girl friend started putting them out.  Then I couldn't believe it!
That mouse must have run into the house when the door was open


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 18, 2022)

I had one of those glue boards for rats.  I put it in the garage and caught one half a**.  Meaning part of it, the hair stuck to the board, but it got away and died somewhere in my garage.


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 28, 2022)

1955 said:


> Living in the rural Ozarks means sharing space with a lot of bugs. Most people around here have pest control companies that come out and spray – seems like once a month maybe even more.
> 
> I’m not to keen with this so I put glue board around the house at key locations and they seem to fill up. I also put out DE (diatomaceous earth) that helps kill things with an exoskeleton like cockroaches.
> 
> ...


When I finally got rid of the renters in my Ozarks house, I found they left behind a bizzilion roaches. Tried all kinds of things, and finally remembered my NYC days and the only product ever to kill those nasty city roaches. Spread this around and in no time... bugs are gone.

https://www.amazon.com/Maxforce-Cockroach-Stronger-Cucarachas-PACKAGED/dp/B0042JCIDC


----------



## MountainRa (Feb 28, 2022)

1955 said:


> Living in the rural Ozarks means sharing space with a lot of bugs. Most people around here have pest control companies that come out and spray – seems like once a month maybe even more.
> 
> I’m not to keen with this so I put glue board around the house at key locations and they seem to fill up. I also put out DE (diatomaceous earth) that helps kill things with an exoskeleton like cockroaches.
> 
> ...


 I don’t care about the bugs but I fell sorry for the little snake. I’ve used diatomaceous earth to good effect. I sprinkle it in the beds my outside cats sleep in to help with fleas.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 1, 2022)

Shoe ...
Kills bugs DEAD!​


----------

